# Did I ruin my Stihl chainsaw



## rsmith02184 (Oct 12, 2012)

hi

newbie here.

i accidentally poured bar oil in my gas reservoir and ran the saw for about 5 seconds. It bogged down so I started it again and ran it for another 5 seconds. Again it bogged down.

that is when I noticed that I accidentally had put oil in the gas tank.

Did I ruin my saw?? Can I fix this? How?

thanks


----------



## rsmith02184 (Oct 12, 2012)

just to be clear: I ran the saw 2X *after *I put the oil in the gas tank.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.I don't think the saw is damaged by the mistake.You added more oil than necessary and now there is less gas in the mixture for the saw to run correctly.I would drain the the gas tank and add the correct mix,then keep pushing the primer bulb for a few minutes to wash the excess oil out of the carb.Just my opinion.Hope this helps.


----------



## rsmith02184 (Oct 12, 2012)

The only thing is: I put bar chain oil in the gas reservoir NOT the stihl oil mix. It was practically 100% oil as there was very little gas in the reservoir when I poured the oil in.

Also, there is no primer bulb.


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

Have seen this many times.The worst thing I've seen happen is the carb may have to be partially disassembled to clean the oil out but usually I can get it cleaned out by priming the carb repeatedly(usuaslly at least 5 or 6 times).Remove the air filter and put a small amount of fuel directly in the carb opening,lock the throttle open(off choke) and pull the rope until the saw starts.To do this I have a mixing oil bottle with a gear lube bottle cap with a pinhole in the end so I can give it a small shot of mixed gas.This is also one of my most used diagnostic tools,just use with caution(safety first).Expect a lot of smoke until the bar lube burns out completly.Also leave the throttle locked open until the saw runs without priming.
Hope this helps,Don


----------

